# Blue Book Value



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Does anybody know a Site that can tell you the Blue book Value of a Skyline because all the sites i go to dont show Skyline under Nissan


----------



## Alphatuning.com (Nov 12, 2003)

Skylines are not made in the US.

You would have to get a bluebook from a country that sells them.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

The average price I've seen them at is about $50,000-$55,000.


----------



## -skyline- (Apr 8, 2004)

www.freewebs.com/r34_skyline

go there, click on spec and there is a japenese paper that the R34 skyline new was about £15,000 standard


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

does everyone assume r34 when someone types in 'skyline'?


----------

